
ZenithOS – a modernized, professional fork of the 64-bit Temple Operating System - majkinetor
https://github.com/xmm15/ZenithOS
======
blueflow
This experienced the heaviest de-platforming i've seen until now.

~~~
Ghjklov
I wish they would give some kind of archival link in place after they
deplatform something so that we can know whatever the heck it is.

